# Need help with choosing tank mates for my fish!



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

These are the fish that i currently have in the 150 gallon tank.:
2 Yellow labs
1 auratus melanochromis
1 OB Peacock
1 Aulonocara Nyassae
1 Pseudotropheus socolofi( snow white)
1 Tropheus Moori(red)
4 Synodontis lucipinnis

+ an adult purple mbuna that i cant seem to identify that looks like demasoni but in a different way

I know i messed up with mixing all these species but i did it when i had no idea what im doing.I need advice what to do and how to do it.All the fish in the tank except for one ,have about 2-3 inches.Want to get more fish and wouldnt like to see them fighting or cross breeding and having to deal with hybrids(like my OB peacock which always picks on the Nyassae).What should i take out of my tank and what should i add for color wise and beauty?Also how many fish do you guys think will i be able to put in this tank?*** got lots of hiding spots .Sorry for so many questions but dont wanna spend money on random fish from the LFS without knowing what im getting into.Thanks a lot!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 150G? If you had to choose mbuna or peacocks or tropheus...which would it be?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

the tank is about 5 1/2 feet long 18 inches wide and 30 inches tall.peacocks for the color, mbuna for the personality...i dont know about tropheus though...theyre hard to acquire around here .So i would have to choose between one or another?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Based on your current stocking, and the type of fish, it is probable that you are best to go with Malawian Haplochromines, or Peacocks.

The first fish that has to go is going to be the auratus.

I don't know what type of Aulonocara you have, but it is highly improbable it is nyassae. It isn't uncommon for pet stores to sell fish as nyassae, that are something else though.

Typically people keep Tropheus in aquariums on their own, or with other similar Tanganyikan types that are primarily vegetarian in diet. As a single fish it might cause aggression issues, but it probably won't. Given you have it, just keep it unless it causes issues. The same goes for the albino socolofi... it could cause aggression issues, but only worry about that if it becomes a problem.

I would recommend looking through the profiles section, in Lake Malawi Group, Haplochromines and Peacocks Sub-groups. Pick out a dozen fish you like, and we can talk about them. It is probably best if you just stick with single males of each type.

It might be possible that the aggression displayed by the OB Peacock is a result of there being not enough fish in the tank. There will always be a dominant fish though, and there will always be chasing. With the correct number of fish, you hope to minimize or eliminate any hiding or damage.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply i will take a picture of the blue peacock and post it here hoping you guys can identify it.The fish store i got it from had it posted like that so it may as well be not what they said it is.Yes the auratus will have to go first cuz he is the most agressive of all and causes issues in the tank.The tropheus is actually acting ok no problems with him yet.The yellow labs started mating and seems like the female is chasing the male all over the place given the fact that she is double in size than the male.Probably is best to just leave them alone for now right?or move them out of the tank?i dont know.Enough with all the talk though ill tale some pictures of the fish and post them here.Thanks guys


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are the ones i dont know for sure what their actual name is.So please guys help me out.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Allright guys as the cycle ended, i came up with a list of fish that i want to put in my tank in the next weeks (in case i find the fish i want)

Yesterday i took the auratus,OB peacock and socolofi albino out of there and returned them to the fish store.Today though i bought 2 more and the fish i have in there are:

2 yellow labs(1 male, 1 female)
2 sciaenochromis fryeri(electric blue hap)
4 synodontis petricola
1 Tropheus moori 
1 Aulonocara baenschi albino

The list i came up with is exclusively Aulonocara and i think i am gonna go this route to fully stock my tank.Im planning on having around 21 fish all around 5-6 inches fully grown.If you guys think there might be something wrong in the mix just let me know.Okay here we go:

1 German Red Peacock
1 Stuartgranti Maleri Peacock
1 Aulonocara Rubescens (ruby red peacock)
1 Aulonocara baenschi (benga peacock, new yellow regal)
1 Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Eureka(Eureka Peacock)
1 Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi (Hongi Island)
1 Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Undu reef(Lemon Jake)
1 Aulonocara Korneliae (blue gold)
1 Aulonocara Saulosi (green face)
1 Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Chiloelo-red shoulder)
1 Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Chiwindi-blue neon)
1 Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Ngara-flametail peacock)

If you have any comments please post them .As you can tell its a pretty much all male Hap/Peacock tank that im trying to accomplish but i also have the mbuna's which i dont know for sure what they are for now ;all i know is that i saw the labs breeding and the female being pretty aggressive.The tropheus is not too aggressive and should be ok for now.
once i stock the tank with the new fish it should pretty much become more peaceful although you never know what to expect .Anyhow, i changed the rocks around a bit when i introduced the fish today and this is how the tank looks now.Mbunas like it .The small ones are hanging out on top now while the bigger brothers have the basement.Advice on rockwork and how much of it for the peacocks would be appreciated as well.Thanks in advance im looking forward to it.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

oh and just to avoid any confusion, im looking to buy juveniles around 2 inches +- ....not fully grown specimens.My post sounds kinda confusing at that point sorry guys


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1 German Red Peacock choose one red
1 Stuartgranti Maleri Peacockchoose one yellow
1 Aulonocara Rubescens (ruby red peacock)choose one red
1 Aulonocara baenschi (benga peacock, new yellow regal)choose one yellow
1 Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Eureka(Eureka Peacock) choose one jacobfreibergi
1 Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi (Hongi Island)choose one jacobfreibergi
1 Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Undu reef(Lemon Jake)choose one jacobfreibergi
1 Aulonocara Korneliae (blue gold) may not color up, timid
1 Aulonocara Saulosi (green face)
1 Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Chiloelo-red shoulder)
1 Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Chiwindi-blue neon)choose this OR lemon jake
1 Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Ngara-flametail peacock)timid fish, especially with jacobfreibergi

Since your tank is not a full 72" I might go a little lower on the stocking than 21 fish. Comments above.

What about some haps instead? And Aulonocara turkis is a color you don't have so far.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

so when you say "choose one red" you mean to choose one red per tank or one red of that kind?same for the yellow and jacobfreibergi.Also the saulosi and the red shoulder should be fine?Also when you say haps instead you mean instread of aulonocara ?can you enumerate some haps that are colorful?im trying to make a list asap to see if i can order them through the LFS


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One red between the two on your list marked that way. Probably one red per tank as well. Same for the yellow. Jakes...one per tank. Not familiar with the saulosi and the red shoulder should be fine.

Yes, since you are taking fish off your list, to replace them. Some of my favorites:
Copadichromis borleyi
Copadichromis chrysonotos
Placidochromis electra Deep Water
Protomelas marginatus
Otopharynx tetrastigma


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

i find the capadichromis borleyi and placidochromis electra deep water to be my favorites off that list.Thanks for the input.Also isnt the Aulonocara Turkis a hybrid?The one i should look for should have brownish reddish eyes correct?*** heard there are a lot of hybrids of this fish out there.Also do you really think keeping together more jacobfreibergi (2) together would be a bad idea?or stuartgranti?i just love the colors and its funny but i dont know which one to let go.Flametail peacock is a nice specimen but wouldnt be a good idea to house it together with jacobfreiberg correcti?thanks man.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Also do you think i could add 3 more yellow labs?if yes, females or males?I dont think any peacock or hap will crossbreed with the labs right?i just like the bright yellow they show.i already have 1 male 1 female in the tank.the female is 3 times larger and is chasing the male all around the tank.poor male is always hiding .i thought adding more labs would spread out the agression?funny cuz the female is only chasing away the male lab and no one else.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I'm about to pull my group of Borleyi from my Hap/Peacock tank. They are very aggressive eaters... Pigs, in fact. It's difficult to get food to the less aggressive eaters without over feeding the Borleyi.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

how many do you have?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My borleyi is probably my #1 favorite. The turkis is line bred...not a hybrid. You can mix stuartgranti, but people have trouble with multiple jakes in a tank.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for all the help DJ.Will i be better off buying the fish online or through the LFS?what do you think?if online, maybe you can pm me some vendors you guys used in the past to purchase peacocks and haps.LFS doesnt have any in stock right now and i have no idea if they can bring me the fish i want.Thanks again


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

LFS are good if they sell fish with scientific names and collection points and don't mix all the species in one tank. Expense and limited selection may be a concern.

Online vendors do have a larger selection. You have to pay for shipping, but if buying a bunch of fish the cost/fish tends to be lower than the LFS so you may end up saving money.

Check out Reviews for feedback on vendors from our Members.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Also if i buy online and end up getting 10 fish is it okay to introduce them all to aquarium in the same time?*** heard its a good idea to put 4 or 5 in the same time and after a week to introduce the others.I just dont wanna pay double shipping if this is true.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> The turkis is line bred...not a hybrid.


Do we really know if it is a hybrid or line bred?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

eutimio said:


> Also if i buy online and end up getting 10 fish is it okay to introduce them all to aquarium in the same time?


If the tank has been cycled using the fishless cycle, then it should handle the bioload of 10 fish.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Fish in cycled.Hope it will be okay


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

im looking online and all i can see for sale is males around 4-5 inches long.Better to start with juveniles right?to have a better chance of getting along when they grow .If so, the small ones around 2 inches arent specified neither as males or females.Its too soon to tell the sex or whats up?im confused i wouldnt put 10 full grown pigs in there right now it would destroy my filter and the bacteria couldnt keep up with the bio load.What do i do?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

eutimio said:


> Better to start with juveniles right?to have a better chance of getting along when they grow .


No- there's not much truth in that saying. Some say the fish may become more tolerant of others but if you add fish in groups of 3 or more, you should not have a problem.



eutimio said:


> If so, the small ones around 2 inches arent specified neither as males or females.Its too soon to tell the sex or whats up?


If your sources are marking the fish as "unknown" it would be best to skip out on the juvies and purchased identified males.



eutimio said:


> im confused i wouldnt put 10 full grown pigs in there right now it would destroy my filter and the bacteria couldnt keep up with the bio load.What do i do?


You could order a group of 3-5 males then after a couple weeks order another group of males.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

very good advice thank you.And if i buy males around 5 inches, will they be tolerant with the smaller haps and mbunas that i have in the tank?i know aulonocaras are not aggressive fish but just as a precaution...


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Theoretically, they should be fine but it depends on the temperament of each individual fish. For the most part, you should not have a problem.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > The turkis is line bred...not a hybrid.
> ...


This is the type of information I found on turkis before I bought it. I had not heard it could be a hybrid.



> Aulonocara sp. "Turkis"-The story--personally told to us in Germany by a respected authority and colleague of Ad Konings and the source of our original specimens--is that this form was produced in Germany from an actual "mutant" specimen of a wild-caught Aulonocara stuartgranti Chilumba. Mutant forms can be produced in nature, and they need not be hybrids.)


What other theories are out there about this fish?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> > Aulonocara sp. "Turkis"-The story--personally told to us in Germany by a respected authority and colleague of Ad Konings and the source of our original specimens--is that this form was produced in Germany from an actual "mutant" specimen of a wild-caught Aulonocara stuartgranti Chilumba. Mutant forms can be produced in nature, and they need not be hybrids.)
> 
> 
> What other theories are out there about this fish?


Well, truth be told I'd never heard that story. Even so, if it is somehow manmade, you never know if it is truth, or how it was created. Ultimately it doesn't matter much, man made is man made, the technicality on how it came to be maybe not so important.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought about it and im gonna be extracting the mbunas out of the tank.Because of lack of knowledge i added hybrids in the tank and thats not what im aiming for.came to know that my all yellow Yellow lab is a hybrid as well and is chasing the heck out of the other fish(go figure).Ill just leave the haps and the lucipinis in and add the peacocks.It should be definitely better this way than deal with it later.Sad that i paid top dolar for tropheus and hybrid aulonocara just to find out theyre worthless to me now...oh well


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

eutimio said:


> Sad that i paid top dolar for tropheus and hybrid aulonocara just to find out theyre worthless to me now...oh well


Well, only worthless if you planned on breeding them. If they look good and don't cause any problems with the future stock, no harm in keeping them.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

i found a blue dolphin (cyrtocara moori) at the LFS which is around 3 inches.They just brought it in.Any idea if theyre going to work with the peacocks and haps?looks like a nice fish..If anyone has had any experience with this fish id like to know..thank you!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Being a hap, they are fine with peacocks and haps. You want a big tank though because this ends up being a big fish.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

I didnt even realize its a hap .I just called the local fish store and they told me they brought a blue dolphin in thats when i post this and ran to the store.I did some research and ya looks like they grow pretty big.Ill def need a bigger tank for when hes going to get bigger.now he is only 3 inches ..


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

i picked up a capadichromis borleyi too.Already showing some blue on the head and it only has 2 inches.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

You'll have some time before he has to moved to a larger tank; Moorii are slow growers.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

I know til he gets bigger ill have a tank big enough ready to house him.Quick question..should a borleyi juvi show any color on his head at 2 inches like mine does or it might be hormoned?mine has some blue on his face ...does that say if its a male or not?the female shouldnt be colored except for the orange fins right?the fish werent even in the tank when i bought them , ...the shipment just arrived when i got to the store and they sold it to me as it was in the bag.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

eutimio said:


> the female shouldnt be colored except for the orange fins right?


Correct. Females remain gray with orange fins.

Borleyi often color up a little later, but that isn't to say they won't display subtle hints of color. Can you post a picture?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Sure here it is


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

bump


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This is indeed a fish that has been hormoned. Not sure it is a borleyi though.


----------



## Brooks74 (Oct 22, 2010)

I wouldnt say 100% that fish has been hormoned .But I am almost 100% sure its not a Borelyi .It looks like some kind of peacock.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

that blue isnt really all that blue..the actinics make it look out of the way.I look at the baby borleyi's and they seem to look like my guy.why would you be sure he is not a borleyi?just curious not that i know the answer


----------



## Brooks74 (Oct 22, 2010)

I really only have experience with the red fin borelyi and imo this fish looks too elongated and juveniles I see at the lfs are more a dark gray with orange fins. I could be wrong though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It looks more like a peacock than hap to me as well. Borleyi have a pretty high body.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Brooks74 said:


> I really only have experience with the red fin borelyi and imo this fish looks too elongated and juveniles I see at the lfs are more a dark gray with orange fins. I could be wrong though.


i know what you mean.In the same tank were juveniles half the size of mine dark gray with orange fins but the guy there which is also my friend told me the one i got changed color already so its up to me if i wanna get the smaller gray ones or this being the same species.So i went with this one.Now il just have to wait and see whats up with the little fish.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

If it was indeed colour fed or hormoned it will become apparent after a few weeks.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok so because of the availability , i came up with another list.Found what i like in one place and i would like to place an order the following monday .I will be ordering 12 fish and have no money to blow out of the window so please give me a little help here with the stock and advise me if i should or shouldnt mix them this way.

Current stock: 
2 Sciaenochromis Fryeri ( 3,4 inches)
1 Placidochromis Electra-Deep Water(2.5 inches)
1 Yellow Lab(2.5 inches)
1 Cyrtocara Moori(3 inches)
1 Aulonocara Hueseri-Midnight peacock(3.5 inches)
1 Borleyi juvi or some peacock(1.5 inches)
4 Synodontis Lucipinnis

I want to add 12 more as it follows:

1 Aulonocara baenschi Nkhomo Reef ''Yellow Regal''
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Undu Reef ''Lemon Jake''
1 Aulonocara koningsi Mbenji ''Blue Regal''
1 Aulonocara sp. ''Lwanda'' Hai Reef ''Red Top''
1 Aulonocara sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri'' Maleri Island
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti Chiwindi ''Blue Neon''
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobwe ''Blue Regal''
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti Lundu(Wild Caught)
1 Copadichromis borleyi Kadango ''Red Fin''
1 Protomelas sp. ''Steveni Imperial'' Likoma ''Tangerine Tiger''
1 Protomelas sp. ''Steveni Taiwan'' Taiwanee Reef

Now i know Jacobfreibergi might cause problems but ill give it a go because i just love the colors of both and i lack the red and yellow in my tank already , and with 24 fish in the 150G the aggression might be significantly lower.Stuartgrantis should work together as well as protomelas right?I dont know about koningsi..too aggressive maybe?Im so excited i cant wait to get them!If i overstock now the 150 i have a reason in a year or so to upgrade to a 6 or 8ft tank and i might just be able to talk my wife into it.wish me luck.)and please dont forget to take a look at the list and let me know if it works with my current stock or what should i take out from the current stock,,theyre still juvis so i wouldnt mind to make more room for the bigger guys.Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

eutimio said:


> 2 Sciaenochromis Fryeri ( 3,4 inches) remove one
> 4 Synodontis Lucipinnis add one or two
> 1 Aulonocara baenschi Nkhomo Reef ''Yellow Regal'' choose baenschi or maleri
> 1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point choose one jake
> ...


For the sake of the fish, stock the additional fish after you have the 8 foot tank.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Ill check the list out again once im back from work today and redo itWhy more lucipinnis?better in bigger groups ?


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Yea the lucipinnis do better in groups.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok how about this mix:

1 Aulonocara baenschi Nkhomo Reef ''Yellow Regal''
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point 
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti Chiwindi ''Blue Neon''
1 Aulonocara sp. ''Lwanda'' Hai Reef ''Red Top''
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti Lundu(Wild Caught)
1 Protomelas sp. ''Steveni Taiwan'' Taiwanee Reef 
1 Aulonocara German Red
2 Syno Lucipinnis

Looks good?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

eutimio said:


> Ok how about this mix:
> 
> 1 Aulonocara baenschi Nkhomo Reef ''Yellow Regal'' -Ok
> 1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point -Ok
> ...


Looks fine except for the Blue Neon and Lundo. You could switch one out for a Blue Regal.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

yes im looking to buy 2 more lucipinnis i already have 4Is it just the color that is too close or the temperament of the fish ?I really like the lundu and the blue neon ..and the blue regal just looks as blue as my fryeri.Dont really want that much blue either.
Also will the Aulonocara korneliae Chizumulu work in the mix too?Its a wild caught and its an amazing fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want two fish that look the same...they will either fight or one will not color up. I think korneliae are timid and will not show to their best advantage with some of the other fish you have in your tank...like the jake for example.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> You don't want two fish that look the same...they will either fight or one will not color up. I think korneliae are timid and will not show to their best advantage with so me of the other fish you have in your tank...like the jake for example.


+1

You may also have an issue between the baenschi and Blue Neon or Lundu. The yellows will tolerate one another but it's almost guaranteed that one will not color up to its full potential. Additionally to what DJ mentioned, the Aulonocara korneliae displays a lot of blue and most likely, the fryeri will inhibit the fish from showing breeding colors as seen in the wild.

If you're looking to avoid blue, a couple different suggestions would include either the Protomelas marginatus or Mylochromis ericotaenia Manda.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

Not really looking to avoid the blue but if the Fryeri is gonna inhibit the korneliae then i dont mind removing him as the Korneliae has such a nicer coloration than the fryeri.
Just happened to stumble upon a picture of a Victorian cichlid-pundamilia nyererei makobe.From the videos he looks insanely aggressive but in the same time a beautiful fish im amazed by the coloration.Is he gonna work in my tank or not really a good idea to mix him in there too?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not. I am about to take mine out. The nyererei are better mixed with aggressive mbuna like demasoni.

I think the kornelia will be inhibited by many of the fish on your list, not just the fryeri.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

ok ill pass on the victorian.maybe the korneliae too even though i am still considering giving the fish a chance ...Ill just have to wait and see how is my Hueseri gonna behave when i get the new fish since he is a more timid fish as well.Then if he does fine, ill get the korneliae too.thanks dj for your advice! a day closer to getting my fish!!


----------

